# Linux-Programm: Geschwindigkeit einstellen



## stain (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kennt hier jemand ein gutes Programm, welches unter Linux läuft, mit dme man die Abspielgeschwindigkeit eines Songs regulieren kann?

Ich wäre euch dafür sehr dankbar!


----------



## deepthroat (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Mit mplayer kann man sowas machen. (siehe "man mplayer")

VLC kann auch die Abspielgeschw. verändern.

Willst du den Song nur schneller/langsamer abspielen oder auch speichern?

Gruß

PS: Wenn letzteres, dann schau dir mal Audacity an.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Du nicht nur schneller/langsamer abspielen sondern die Geschwindigkeit permanent anpassen willst wuerde ich zu Audacity raten.


----------



## stain (7. Oktober 2007)

Danke, nur klappt das mit der Spielgeschwindigkeit mit dem MPlayer nicht so gut. Wenn ich es um angeblich 10% verringere hört sich das nicht nach 10% an, sondern wie 100%...
Außerdem kann man von der Musik nichts mehr erkennen.^^
Trotzdem danke.

Mit Audacity klappt das wunderbar. Vielen Dank!
Nur dass die Soundqualität beim Verlangsamen abnimmt ist ärgerlich, aber man kann das nicht verhindenr oder?

//Edit
Wo ich Audacity das zweite Mal starte kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Fehler beim Initialisieren der Audio-E/A-Layer.
Aufnahme/Wiedergabe ist deshalb nicht möglich.

Fehler: Host Error
```
Das kommt auch bei anderen Dateien, welche ich mit anderen Playern problemlos abspielen kann.
Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich dieses Problem beseitigen?

In dem Programm VLC finde ich die Funktion nich und auch in den Manpages steht nichts hilfreiches...


----------

